# 5D3 Focus Screen Replacement - Alignment



## ScubaX (Jun 20, 2014)

There appears to be either a small scratch or a hair that won't move. In reading about the subject, I see that this screen is very fragile and can be easily damaged by cleaning it. The hair/scratch is not in focus and has always been there just off the center focus ring. Since it is not in focus, I presume it is on the face of the focus screen? I should have taken care of this when I first noticed it, but thought it just needed to be cleaned. There are also now several small hairs that are in focus (damn cats). Can I remove the focus screen with the proper tools (JIS screwdriver, plastic anti-static tweezers), blow it off and install without affecting alignment? 

None of these show in photos, so my only worry is resale value. I asked CPS twice to clean this mark and it returned still in tact and no word on what it is or what they did or whether they even looked at it.

I want to know more about the alignment and using shims. Would a stock replacement part number ( CY3-1655-000) require shims and advanced equipment to adjust the alignment or are the shims that Canon installed OK for any stock replacement? By that I mean are the shims based on the camera, the focus screen or a combination of both?

Again, my only real concern is resell value as anyone looking through the viewfinder will see this mark and several new hairs and reduce the value - or not even buy it. I may not even sell it, but just looking to the future possibilities.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 20, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> There appears to be either a small scratch or a hair that won't move. In reading about the subject, I see that this screen is very fragile and can be easily damaged by cleaning it. The hair/scratch is not in focus and has always been there just off the center focus ring. Since it is not in focus, I presume it is on the face of the focus screen? I should have taken care of this when I first noticed it, but thought it just needed to be cleaned. There are also now several small hairs that are in focus (damn cats). Can I remove the focus screen with the proper tools (JIS screwdriver, plastic anti-static tweezers), blow it off and install without affecting alignment?
> 
> None of these show in photos, so my only worry is resale value. I asked CPS twice to clean this mark and it returned still in tact and no word on what it is or what they did or whether they even looked at it.
> 
> ...



So generally speaking the focus screen is not cleanable. Any attempt to clean it will just deposit more dust somewhere else which is why Canon likely just left it. Next time you should just ask them to replace it and not to clean it.

There are 3rd party focus screens available and they come with the tools and everything you need to do it yourself including shims. The shims are used as spacers to adjust the position of the focus screen in relation to where the camera is focusing as in focus is off when you manually focus any lens. Generally you dont need to mess with shims as they are added at the factory. Sometimes they are needed when you use an aftermarket screen.

I got my super fine matte screen at http://www.focusingscreen.com

I lose about 3/4 stop on exposure in metering so everything is generally overexposed by that much. However at least on the 5DIII I like that better for the way I shoot and post process.

I hope that was helpful.


----------



## ScubaX (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks, that is very helpful. Do you think removing it and blowing on it with a Giottos Rocket Air will be harmful? I would also like to confirm it is a mark on the focus screen and not somewhere else. Maybe looking at it with a sensor loupe?

I've found the OEM part for $15.88 shipped from http://myfriggincamera.com/store/. It seems easy enough to replace if I don't have to worry about shims. 

What does the superfine Matt do for you? Better manual focus? I would not mind some kind of improvement in that area with something like a split focus when I'm manually focusing.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 20, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> Thanks, that is very helpful. Do you think removing it and blowing on it with a Giottos Rocket Air will be harmful? I would also like to confirm it is a mark on the focus screen and not somewhere else. Maybe looking at it with a sensor loupe?
> 
> I've found the OEM part for $15.88 shipped from http://myfriggincamera.com/store/. It seems easy enough to replace if I don't have to worry about shims.
> 
> What does the superfine Matt do for you? Better manual focus? I would not mind some kind of improvement in that area with something like a split focus when I'm manually focusing.



If it's an OEM screen then you wont need to add/remove/replace shims. Even the screens at the site I posted are actual OEM screens that have been modified and put in kit form to work in the 5Diii. Although I'm note sure it yours is actually a 5D3 or not. They have ones for other models. 

I would not deal with blowing anything into the camera body at all. There is so much crap that is collected at the bottom of the sensor due to ultrasonic cleaning that a puff of air could lodge dust into the AF sensor. As I stated I would just replace the screen or have Canon do it. There is a LOT of risk in doing ANYTHING to clean it other than replace. Even then there is some risk that dust will get on the new screen during installation.

I chose the superfine matte to allow me to get better focus on my faster lenses, particularly my 100 L macro. However it does darken the view a bit and it's bothersome in bright sunlight. I believe somewhere on their website they state the amount of light loss with the screen and that equates to a loss on your metering and hence overexposure. It's the price we pay to use a different screen.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 20, 2014)

Shims for the OEM screens are only installed when needed. Their purpose is to insure that when using manual focus, that you will be focusing correctly. I suspect that you do not have any.
You can remove the screen and blow out the area, but you may also blow debris so that it bypasses the pentaprism, and then its a major job to clean.

It is possible to clean a focus screen using alcohol, but it is such a tedious job trying to hold it by the tiny tab and getting the right materials that won't scratch the delicate plastic, that you are more likely to make things worse. Replacing it is far better. Canon usually has the best price for a replacement, and you do not run the risk of getting one that has been removed from a camera and has a fingerprint on it. Check with them.


----------



## sparda79 (Jun 20, 2014)

I just got mine replaced by Canon 3 days ago for free.


----------



## ScubaX (Jun 20, 2014)

sparda79 said:


> I just got mine replaced by Canon 3 days ago for free.



Under warranty?


----------



## sparda79 (Jun 20, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> sparda79 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got mine replaced by Canon 3 days ago for free.
> ...



My 2yrs warranty expired last April. 

Does warranty cover focusing screen?


----------



## ScubaX (Jun 20, 2014)

sparda79 said:


> ScubaX said:
> 
> 
> > sparda79 said:
> ...



I noticed the scratch/hair after about one week. At that point it would have been under warranty and since it arrived that way, it would have been covered. I could have even boxed it up and sent it back to B&H.

So what is the story of your getting the screen replaced when not under warranty?


----------



## sparda79 (Jun 20, 2014)

I've never sent my 5D3 for service before because since 1 Jan 2013, Canon charges you for sensor cleaning (warranty or not), and I've never had any problem anyway.

Recently, there's some dots visible through the viewfinder. They does not affect the images, but are very annoying. I checked. It's not on the eye-piece, but inside and I'm not comfortable touching anything inside, so I sent in for service.

A few days later, a Canon technician called and said that they've cleaned the dots, and they will be replacing the focusing screen because there's a scratch. But I have to wait another week for the parts.

I decided to collect the body since my family reunion weekend was coming up and sent-it again when the parts arrived, and I did.


----------



## ScubaX (Jun 20, 2014)

sparda79 said:


> I've never sent my 5D3 for service before because since 1 Jan 2013, Canon charges you for sensor cleaning (warranty or not), and I've never had any problem anyway.
> 
> Recently, there's some dots visible through the viewfinder. They does not affect the images, but are very annoying. I checked. It's not on the eye-piece, but inside and I'm not comfortable touching anything inside, so I sent in for service.
> 
> ...



I'm glad they gave you good service. I've sent mine twice for cleaning and mentioned the problem both times. The first time I sent it was a few days after the warranty had expired. Both times there was no mention of what they think it is or what was needed to fix it.


----------



## ScubaX (Aug 27, 2014)

sparda79 said:


> I just got mine replaced by Canon 3 days ago for free.



I'm hoping that will be the case with mine as I sent it into CPS last week for the focus screen and a CMS. They checked it in yesterday as CMS and no mention of my request to change the focus screen. Then today a notice of shipment and no charges.

Hoping they actually read my complaint as it is no longer just about that small scratch. While cleaning the mirror box with a air blower before a trip, the nozzle of the blower flew out under pressure and smacked that focus screen and bounced out and across the room. Now there is a serious scratch/divot in it. I got a used one and put that to work for my trip, but it was kind of messed up with circular scratches from someone cleaning it.

The cheap backup air blower is in the trash now as I tested it away from the camera and on the hard 5th squeeze that nozzle flew off and across the room. I will only use my Giottos Rocket blower in the future.


----------

